# Palacios Pier?



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Just seeing if anyone has waded near the big pier in palacios (east matagorda). there is a spot off one of the small jetties that looks wadable and appears to be a nice drop off there. Any thoughts? How is it this time of year and what works? tops, jigs, corkys?


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

if the water clarity looks good & you hit it with some water movement...... at this time of year I'd be working a Corky Fat Boy nice and slow.....

but it's definitely work flinging some topwaters & jigs w plastics too!

speckcaster


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info speckcaster...

is that general advice or specific to that area? 

i loaded up on some fatboys so hopefully it turns out well... targeting specks BTW

also was probably planning on fishing in the night, any tips for that? Seems like for night fishing during colder months, specks will bite up until a certain time then stop like after midnight or so - just my general observations on a very small sample size but wondering if that might be the case...

those jetties in palacios have lights but if I wade it would probably be beyond their reach but not sure if thats a good bad thing...


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

When I lived in Palacios in the mid 80's we would wade just to the left of the pavillion pier starting around thanksgiving. Our wade would start in the predawn hour and when the sun popped up the bite turned off. On a cloudy day the bite would last longer. We would throw a chartreus tout tail under a small tan slip cork and wear them out. I haven't tried it in years though I'm sure they still catch them the same way.


----------

